# My Knife Concept Segmented Pen!!!



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is a pen I just finished up today.  I was inspired when I went searching knife sites for my mosaic brass inserts and had the idea about doing a pen that kind of had the same backbone as a knife.

Here are the materials I used:

Outside: Black Palm
Inside: Brazilian Cherry
Aluminum: 1/8th Inch center

This pen fought me from the very start!  Black Palm is a real pain in the butt to deal with, but it looks pretty sharp when finished.  I put a CA finish on it and then buffed it out with Steel Wool for a satin finish look. I will also say that because of the 1/8th inch aluminum backbone the blank heats up VERY fast and was difficult to drill and blewout twice.












*Here are some of the steps I took...I made new cap and lower barrel accents out of Black Palm as well:*






As always, larger images can be seen on my IAP Gallery or my Flickr site which are both linked below:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice Tim.  You accuracy is amazing.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim,  I like the way the pen turned out.  I looks great.  Nice job!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 23, 2011)

Dude, I didn't think you would top the scallop work for a while. You're a machine! Holy C®@P.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Very nice Tim. You accuracy is amazing.


 
Really different than the segmented/scalloped pens right:biggrin:  Lacks that flash and pop that the others had, but I really like it.  The aluminum really added a weight to the pen that is truly solid and the satin finish is something new for me.  I'll do two more of these pens in different woods a bit later to finish up the series.  I already have one cut and ready to drill, but the third will have the mosaic pins in place of the aluminum studs.  We'll see...


----------



## el_d (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome work Tim.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Kevin, Thanks Allan, Thanks Lupe

Just having fun...waiting for the baby to come!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it when people think outside of the box different is good and in your case great. We all learn when members like yourself take ideas and run with them, thank you.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I love it when people think outside of the box different is good and in your case great. We all learn when members like yourself take ideas and run with them, thank you.


 
Roy, you're starting to bloat my ego:biggrin:  Just kidding!

I'm just having fun with this hobby for now.  I have a couple in the sketch book that I'll be working on later that I hope turn out, but my package arrived today from Ed and Dawn so I hope to be able to start my next pen...kind of a tribute one.  I have one more thing I need to arrive then I can start

Take it easy and best wishes!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks beautiful Tim. Does the blade come out and does it have a screw driver also?:biggrin:  I can only imagine what it must be like to drill through an entire length of aluminum. I have drilled through aluminum that thick and had tons of trouble with it and it was not going the whole length. The final adds tons to it also.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome concept Tim!! Great looking pen!

Thanks for sharing,
Dave


----------



## islandturner (Dec 23, 2011)

We're running out of adjectives here...  

This is stunning -- inspirational... Thanks for posting and for details on how you did it....


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Always willing to help others, but if people try this get ready for a headache!


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantastic Tim! I think the mosaic pieces will really make the design. You are definitely turning out some fabulous pieces.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Need something to pass the time! Soon I hope!!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim,

Beyond outside the box....I like it! It is a very stylish pen!

Well done as usual and Man....you ARE a machine!

Your choice of materials is what makes it art! I couldn't get the materials down...I don't have an eye for what goes well together...


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> Tim,
> 
> Beyond outside the box....I like it! It is a very stylish pen!
> 
> ...


 
It's all guess work:biggrin:  I tell you though...checking in with Ed and Dawn helps push my direction of woods.  These woods however were a WC purchase.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very creative design, Tim. I especially like the aluminum backbone and matte finish. Definitely has rugged beauty.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantastic. You have wonderful taste.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Working on it...we'll see where it takes me, ha ha ha


----------



## PSU1980 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim,
It sounds like your knife pen was alot of work, but the end result is a work of art.  I love the pen.

Tim


----------



## boxerman (Dec 23, 2011)

Very elegant pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

PSU1980 said:


> Tim,
> It sounds like your knife pen was alot of work, but the end result is a work of art.  I love the pen.
> 
> Tim



It really was a headache to be honest with you!  I think the larger aluminum plate held the heat so well that it broke down the CA.  I'll do a couple more, but I'm planning to take my time to keep the heat down.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, great work!


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful work and great execution of your skills.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome pen!


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful, Tim.  I do however think you underestimating the "flash" and "pop" of this pen!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Beautiful, Tim.  I do however think you underestimating the "flash" and "pop" of this pen!



Perhaps, but after doing so many scalloped pens it's difficult to see anything else as being high end, ha ha ha.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 23, 2011)

Great work of art.  If you can do this with metal & wood, we want to see pic. of that baby you helped produce.  Merry Christmas


----------



## BSea (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, I don't have the words to tell you how much I like this pen.  But I did make one of the pics my background.  

On a side note, I've used a collet chuck when drilling.  But at times the hole gets off just a little.  Does your method usually produce perfectly centered holes?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 23, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful, Tim.  I do however think you underestimating the "flash" and "pop" of this pen!
> ...



My life feels a little incomplete NOT being able do display that one in my house. I'd say you're in high end territory.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, I'll have to echo much of what has already been said such as "beautiful, amazing, outstanding, perfect". I know I got a sneak peak at this bad boy but man it looks SOOOO much better on the big screen! Also, I LOVE the satin finish. It really makes everything stand out so much more. Keep it up partner! Can't wait for that super secret project to get finished :wink::biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Dec 24, 2011)

Tim, I think we can offically call you the MASTER SEGMENTER. Awesome pen and detail. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> Great work of art.  If you can do this with metal & wood, we want to see pic. of that baby you helped produce.  Merry Christmas



At the hospital now...water broke at 0450!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

BSea said:


> Wow, I don't have the words to tell you how much I like this pen.  But I did make one of the pics my background.
> 
> On a side note, I've used a collet chuck when drilling.  But at times the hole gets off just a little.  Does your method usually produce perfectly centered holes?



Not always perfect, but it does a great job. Much better than the drill press method.


----------



## wizard (Dec 24, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Tim, Of all the stunning pens you have  created, I like this pen the most!!! 
You took the art of segmenting to another level to create a pen whose concept bridges a gap between two forms of functional art. I see a segmented black palm pocket knife in the future:wink:. Take a look at William Henry's work when you have time. I think you may have topped him.

More importantly, you are in the process of seeing one of the wondrous acts whose concept bridges the love of two people with the creative powers of nature. It's one of the most precious moments of your life....so get off the forum and go help push or something!!:biggrin:. All kidding aside, I wish you and your wife a safe and uneventful delivery. Tim, Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for a Happy and Wondrous New Year to you and your family!!, Warm Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

wizard said:


> Tim, Of all the stunning pens you have  created, I like this pen the most!!!
> You took the art of segmenting to another level to create a pen whose concept bridges a gap between two forms of functional art. I see a segmented black palm pocket knife in the future:wink:. Take a look at William Henry's work when you have time. I think you may have topped him.
> 
> More importantly, you are in the process of seeing one of the wondrous acts whose concept bridges the love of two people with the creative powers of nature. It's one of the most precious moments of your life....so get off the forum and go help push or something!!:biggrin:. All kidding aside, I wish you and your wife a safe and uneventful delivery. Tim, Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for a Happy and Wondrous New Year to you and your family!!, Warm Regards, Doc



Thanks Doc! I'll look his work up while waiting around. She's resting now and it's a bit of a waiting game at this point. Just keeping my 6 year old son occupied at the moment.


----------



## Parson (Dec 24, 2011)

What are the dots filled with? Aluminum rod?


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Correct, 1/4 aluminum rod purchased at Lowes for a couple bucks.


----------



## Parson (Dec 24, 2011)

You are the man!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Parson said:


> You are the man!



Doing all I can to not be the man, ha ha ha. Just having fun with the hobby. I really need to try kit less. I'll do some closed ended ones first.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 24, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Frank Nemke sr. said:
> 
> 
> > Great work of art.  If you can do this with metal & wood, we want to see pic. of that baby you helped produce.  Merry Christmas
> ...



Cool!!!  Christmas Eve baby?!   (hopefully!)..  And your still posting on here!   

Congrats and good luck - hopefully everything goes wonderfully today!


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

That is some really nice work. Well done.

Mike


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah...sitting in the hospital watching mommy and baby sleep!


----------



## JohnU (Dec 24, 2011)

Not only do I really like the pen but your photos are just perfect.  Beautiful craftsmanship!

Congrats on the new little one!


----------



## JimB (Dec 24, 2011)

That's a great idea and looks awesome.


----------



## kenspens (Dec 24, 2011)

great job!!! tim love it!!


ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone...BIG day with the new baby!

Can't stop looking at her.  This is number 2 for us...first is a Boy


----------



## Rick P (Dec 24, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## rskelly (Dec 24, 2011)

I am just beginning, fantastic work, its a 9+ for creativity


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 31, 2011)

Take a vacation and come back to miss this. Wow what a piece of work.  Glad I got to see this thing.  That is taking segments to the next level.  

Can't wait to see what's next

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure if it takes it to the next level, but it did prove to give me a headache.  I just finished up another one of these yesterday with a 2012 segmented pen that will post today.  After this next knife pen I'll change the design up a bit and see how it turns out.

Thanks again.


----------



## tim self (Jan 1, 2012)

One word, DAMN!!. (ok, it's 3 words)  Beautiful pen and what a concept.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

:biggrin: Thanks Tim...I just posted another one as well


----------

